# Anyone near Staines for a meet up?



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

I am trying to keepmstrong and live my lofe to the full, and unfortunately all of my friends and family have children, which makes nights out far and few between.. Wondered if anyone else in similar situation fancied a meet?


----------



## wanty (May 13, 2010)

hi always, i live in datchet which is not that far from you and in exactly the same situation as you. i wouldnt mind meeting up with you. PM me and we can fix something.

cheers

K


----------

